# 16 years old with IBS-A



## DolfLikesHugs (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi I am 16 year old with IBS-A and I am really worried about school and I know most of it is in my head but I was wondering if any can help with the noises the noises are killing me and it is really stressful while trying to concentrate in class. Please help anyone.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey Dolf,

I know this is a late reply, but see if you can arrange a meeting with a doctor. Maybe you have OCD, there are medicine for that.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, if you are still here I'm pretty sure you have already managed to cope with this and I hope you have been to the doctor. If you are still reading this it would be nice if you could share with us on your story. Did a doctor's visit help you and if so, what did you do? I've been struggling with IBS for as long as I can remember, therefore I'm very saddened to hear about your problems and I would love to help you in any way I can. I hope you are still with us, cheers!


----------

